# Cider - Priming



## shacked (16/5/14)

I'm in the process of making my first batch of cider. I'm pretty new to brewing and have done about 4 batches of beer.

I've used a fresh wort kit from ESB and SN-9 yeast. It's been happily bubbling away for over a week and the SG has been dropping.

My question is regarding primping. I have a priming sugar measure for 330ml / 500ml / 750ml bottles. I intend to use dextrose to prime (once the SG is stable). 

Am I ok to use the priming sugar measure? Or should I bulk prime? If bulk priming, how much dextrose and can I bulk prime straight in the fermenter (my other fermenter has an IPA in it)?

Cheers.


----------



## n87 (16/5/14)

bulk prime is much easier for multi sized bottles (much easier im my experience regardless) but i use an empty fermenter.


i would also like to know to what volume do you prime cider usually?


----------



## shacked (16/5/14)

The only issue is the second fermenter is currently full of beer!

I'm going to bottle in 750ml, 1L and 500ml bottles.

I've never done a cider before so I'm not sure what volume to prime to.


----------



## Mutaneer (16/5/14)

I've been priming 180g of white sugar dissolved in 500ml of water for 22-25L
the same as I've always done beers at.

It's not overly fizzy like a champagne, but it's not under-carbed either
I feel i could go to 200g easily


----------



## shacked (16/5/14)

Thanks Mutaneer. Can you bulk prime cider in the primary fermenter?


----------



## Not For Horses (16/5/14)

If it makes you feel better, I've been fermenting stuff for 14 years and I've never bulk primed.
It's not better. But sometimes it's just easier.

If you bulk prime in the primary, you would stir up everything that has settled out.


----------



## Mutaneer (16/5/14)

I've done one batch in the primary and it worked fine
if you stir the top and get a decent gentle whirlpool going you only mix in some of the good yeast (you need it otherwise it won;t prime)
then pour in your dissolved sugar mixture, and let it mix gently.
It's not the best way, but it's doable if you're short on fermenters and gentle with it
the whirlpool ensures any heavies will settle out to teh bottom anyway


----------



## H0U5ECAT (19/5/14)

What about priming and conditioning in the bottle? If I use carbonation drops, 1 per 345ml bottle?


----------



## H0U5ECAT (19/5/14)

What about priming and conditioning in the bottle? If I use carbonation drops, 1 per 345ml bottle?


----------



## Mutaneer (20/5/14)

That's what we're talking about.
Priming the bottle with plain white sugar (or dextrose, or honey, etc) and leaving to create carbonation = Conditioning


----------



## shacked (20/5/14)

I think I'm going to prime this batch with dextrose just in accordance with the brewers scoop.

Am I able to throw a random cinnamon stick into a few long necks?


----------



## Airgead (20/5/14)

shacked said:


> I think I'm going to prime this batch with dextrose just in accordance with the brewers scoop.
> 
> Am I able to throw a random cinnamon stick into a few long necks?


A whole stick in a bottle will probably be too much. Cinnamon is really easy to overdo. As a hint I used half a stick in a 5l batch of mead and got a strong flavour....


----------



## Not For Horses (20/5/14)

I'd imagine cinnamon sticks would add a metric shittonne of nucleation points for co2 so watch out for gushing bottles.

Cinnamon mead sounds tasty btw.


----------



## Airgead (20/5/14)

You are better off adding spices in secondary conditioning rather than in the bottle. Add a little. taste every day or so then remove when you have enough.

if you add in the bottle its stuck in there and you can't remove it if there is too much.


----------



## shacked (20/5/14)

OK, loud and clear. Nothing like a metric sh!ttonne of CO2!

How about this, the cider has been down for about 10 days and the SG is around 1.014 (I'm looking for something under 1.004), can I just throw a few cinnamon sticks in the primary as you would with dry hopping? Or should I just get through the first batch before trying to be too tricky!


----------



## Airgead (20/5/14)

I'd wait till it has stoppedfermenting. it will be hard to judge how strong the cinnamon is while the flavour is still changing from the fermentation. Sweetness will mask the flavour so it will get stronger as the cider dries out.

Add one stick (maybe two if its a 20l batch) and taste every few days until its right. Its easier to add more than it is to try to remove too much.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## H0U5ECAT (20/5/14)

Adding cinnamon, you can risk infecting the brew.
How about adding essence instead?

I just found this out from another site while looking around...
"If you want it sweeter, try adding artificial sweeteners like splenda.
The yeast won't eat the sugars, as there are none".


----------



## shacked (20/5/14)

Might just leave it out this batch and put it in the next one.


----------



## shacked (22/5/14)

Any views on appropriate CO2 volumes for Cider?


----------



## Mutaneer (23/5/14)

some people like it really fizzy like champagne, others like it less fizzy than beer.
but because it doesn't hold a head or we generally don't leave it for as long in the bottle as a proper champagne you git bigger bubbles that dissapate faster.
I've been using 180g per 22L to prime with, but feel i could easily go to 200 or 220


----------



## manticle (23/5/14)

Cider can be anything from still to sparkling so it's really up to individual taste.


----------



## shacked (23/5/14)

Cheers Mutaneer. I'll go with that!


----------

